# How did Telfair look?



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I wasn't able to see the game last night. How did Telfair look in his 25 minutes of play? I was happy to see that he shot 50% from the field. Were those all layups besides the one 3-pointer, or did he make a couple of jump shots, too? I was a little disappointed that he got only 3 assists, but was that because players were missing shots?

Did Bassy look confident and in control, or was he a little rattled? Does he look like a star in the making, or more like a long-term project? 

I need details!!


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

He played well.

Not much on the PG scene as he was very forceful to the basket. I don't know if that is Stoudamire's influence or having the game being too fast for him right now. It seemed like it was the only way he could stay on top was to break his man down and pop off a shot.

But, what looks he did take were good. He made a really nice move on Payton where Payton fell and fouled him. It was pretty nice.

As for confidence - it seems like he has it. The game is probably a little fast for him, but he's still attacking, which means that he isn't lacking confidence.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*Im not impressed at all*

infact, the only rookie who looked good was Allen on the celtics!

lets see telfair cant shoot, cant play a lick of defense yet hes the next kidd...LMAO!

telfair didnt look that good guys! We just want him to be so good that his bad play blinds us....if he was on boston, we would be bashing him today!:yes:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

He looked pretty good, but he doesn't look as good as the other 19 year-old PGs I can remember: Marbury and Tony Parker. I haven't seen Livingston play much this season.

I think that the sample size for 19 year-old PGs is pretty small, and of course the sample size for Telfair is small at this point, but I like what I've seen so far.

He attacks the hoop (which is Damon's biggest offensive weakness) and he's (as we all know) got great vision.

Ed O.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> I wasn't able to see the game last night. How did Telfair look in his 25 minutes of play? I was happy to see that he shot 50% from the field. Were those all layups besides the one 3-pointer, or did he make a couple of jump shots, too? I was a little disappointed that he got only 3 assists, but was that because players were missing shots?
> 
> Did Bassy look confident and in control, or was he a little rattled? Does he look like a star in the making, or more like a long-term project?
> ...


I'l try and recall as much as I can, but I was a little tired since I Tivo'd the second half and watched it pretty late last night.

His shot wasn't to bad last night. Besides the 3pter, he had a short jumper, a driving layup blowing past his opponent, and another runner in the lane.

He only had 3 assists, but the flow of the game was improved over the flow when Damon was in. Damon flat out sucked last night. Telfair made a bad pass or two, had a few mishandled passes to him and had 1 or 2 passes to teammates that were mishandled. The assists don't show it, but the team performed better when he was in there. He just pushed it up the floor faster and got the ball moving.

He was definitely confident. He made a few mistakes, but he didn't look rattled . It's a little early to label him a star in the making, but I'd say it's entirely possible. As the announcers said, he needs to practice his shot 24/7. If he can improve that aspect of his game, he can be a special player. He already has the quickness, passing, and instincts.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Im not impressed at all*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> infact, the only rookie who looked good was Allen on the celtics!
> 
> lets see telfair cant shoot, cant play a lick of defense yet hes the next kidd...LMAO!
> ...


EDIT: DONT WANT TO START ANYTHING.

Back OT Telfair looked really good in the minutes he played. Besides those 3 TO's he was doing good. Better than Damon.

BFreak


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Im not impressed at all*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> telfair didnt look that good guys! We just want him to be so good that his bad play blinds us....if he was on boston, we would be bashing him today!:yes:


He looked like a High School PG that's playing in the NBA. 

He's far from being on a level to be bashed. He's way too young and fresh to make any sort of opinion - good or bad. 

He looked solid out there. Not good or great. He looked serviceable. That's a far cry from us needing to bash him.

I'm not saying he's impressed me or under-impressed me. I'm saying he's playing solid for a PG fresh out of HS.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I thought he looked pretty bad, the only thing that impressed me about him was his speed. I didn't see any of the "court vision" or "true point guard instincts" that people raved about during the draft. When he brought the ball up the court, he'd do one of two things. He'd pass the ball to the shooting guard and stand still as a statue as the play developed, or else he'd drive to the basket and shoot a layup. He didn't run any plays and only once or twice during the entire game did he manage to make a nice entry pass. He wasn't capable of moving and looking for an open man at the same time. I think the game moves way too fast for him at this point.

That said, for a 19-year-old to be able to play 25 minutes at point guard in the NBA is impressive enough by itself, no matter how bad he looked.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I haven't seen Livingston play much this season.


I've seen Livingston play a couple times and I liked what I saw. When I saw him he was hitting some good shots, blocking shots, good D, and making some good passes. His height is going to be an advantage for him.

Is he better than Telfair? The first time I saw him I said yes. Telfair is quicker and can drive to the basket better than Livingston can, but Livingston is going to be better on D. I think they'll both be pretty good.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> That said, for a 19-year-old to be able to play 25 minutes at point guard in the NBA is impressive enough by itself, no matter how bad he looked.



Even if he looked bad, I don't think anyone can say he was worse than Damon. If NVE sits out a few more games, it will benefit Telfair.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Check It Out


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I watched the game last night, and it was really my first look at Telfair and I thought he looked pretty good, I thought Portland's tempo was a lot better when Telfair was in the game then when he was not, that offense didn't seem to have much flow with Damon in there, I was really kind of impressed with Telfair of course he is a rookie and has a long way to go but I don't think he is as far off as people think, year after next you guys will have something there. He did have a couple of turnovers early in the fourth but he is only 19 and played in high school last year so he will learn, but I think you guys have a good one.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Luke Ridnour looked pretty bad last year for Seattle but with a year under his belt and a team that works with him look at the improvement.

Telfair is pretty average right now but he's doing amazingly well for a kid just out of high school. I think he has great upside.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Thanks for the link, ABM. I've seen quite a few articles like that about Telfair. I know he's a great kid, but what I really want to know is this: is he going to be a great point guard? I guess I'm just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I watched the game last night and think Telfair looked good. To judge a point guard you have to look at how the offense runs with him in charge. When Damon gets the ball, it is clear that his focus is to try and break down the defender first, after he either does that or spends 5-10 seconds trying to do it, he starts looking for second options.

Telfair OTOH starts moving around the perimeter immediately looking for something to develop. He only had three assists, but I remember seeing several plays where the ball always seemed to be in the right position when Telfair started the offense.

I would really like to see Telfair start next to DA for a bit. I think DA would be much more successful playing next to Telfair than next to Damon.

Yeah Telfair made some mistakes, but to me the offense looked much better with him in there.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I thought he looked good, but I wasn't watching that closely.

Maybe it's just that Damon is so bad, everybody looks good by comparison.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> When he brought the ball up the court, he'd do one of two things. He'd pass the ball to the shooting guard and stand still as a statue as the play developed,


I'm pretty sure that's exactly what he is supposed to do in the Blazers offense, that's the same thing Damon and Nick Van Exel do when they're in.


> or else he'd drive to the basket and shoot a layup.


 I don't think I've ever heard anyone complain about a point guard getting to the rim and either finishing, or getting to the line. 


> He didn't run any plays and only once or twice during the entire game did he manage to make a nice entry pass.


Most NBA teams don't call plays out every time down the court, they have one offensive set they get into unless told otherwise by the coach, and he executed the pick and roll well. 

As you can tell I really didn't think he looked that bad. I think it's a little unrealistic for people to think that he's going to step righ in and be a great starting PG. If he was going to do that he would have been picked a lot higher than 13. For a PG straight out of HS I was impressed with his agressiveness taking the ball to the rim. He didn't show his court vision as much in this game, but I think that was because he was a little nervous since it was a close game. He didn't want to take to many risks, but he did make some very nice passes to guys, then they would miss the shot or not shoot at all.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Telfair's young and has a lot to learn, but I was impressed with what he showed last night. I particularly liked it when he blew by Payton and drew a foul. The "Glove" was left giving himself a prostate exam.

Frankly, I'm a little at a loss to understand some of the negative comments I'm seeing in this thread. Is Telfair among the elite PG's in the game? No. Is he lightning quick and does the offense move better with him in the game? Absolutely. It takes a while for any player to develop in the NBA and the PG spot is one of the toughest to learn. For Telfair to show the maturity he does at this point in his career is flat out amazing. 

IMO, give the kid a couple of years playing time and he's going to look like one of the steals of last year's draft.


----------



## NastyOne (Nov 30, 2004)

I completely disagree about the offense running "smoother" with Telfair in.

In fact, I thought it was very stagnant most of the time.

Tince mentioned the pick and roll, and it was run terribly. Not once was the roll portion of the pick actually used. Instead, Telfair swung the ball. 

I just think the game is too fast for him right now. 

Play.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

A friend of mine gave me tickets courtside last night, so I got to see See him as close as anybody. Maybe if I watched the game on TV, I would be less impressed (based on what most of you are saying), but I liked what I saw . . . bigtime. Sure, he rushed things, he tries to dribble out of double teams, and makes "rookie mistakes". But two things impressed me: 1) his speed. He's so freekin' fast. That spin move he put on GP (who fell down) was rediculous. 2) his shot. It looks decent. He has a nice release, and the rotation is perfect. Some guys (like Kidd) you knew from the first time you saw them would never be a great jump shooter. Telfair's jumper reminded me of Kevin Johnson's--smooth. He WILL be a decent to good shooter. With his quickness, he needs to develop his midrange game as much or more as his 3 pt shot (look at D. Wade--he doesn't shoot many 3 pts) When he starts to knock down 18 ft "J's", it's lights out. This guy is going to be a player. If I had a vote, I would let him play more (even with his mistakes) Damon isn't taking this team anywhere. Why not let the kid play? I know there will be nights where Telfair looks overwhelmed, but he'll learn from it. As he gets more PT, he'll adjust to the speed of the game and settle in.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think anyone who took mostly or only negaties from Telfairs game really found what they were looking for.

Let's look at a few things.

He played much of his time against Gary Payton, the rest against Marcues Banks. One is a HOF level PG the other a very very solid up and comer, both are good defenders.

If you paid attention to what was going on away from the ball you would realize that Sebastian drove to the rim basically asa last resort when the stagnant movement of teammates failed to produce another open player. BTW he once again got to the rim at will. I pin this on a poor offensive scheme. BTW he is a very good scorer, if thats what he is good at that's what he should do. TOtherwise its like have a 3 point bomber and telling him not to shoot the 3.

Yes he did have a couple mistakes, but they were rookie mistakes, all rookies make them, especially since this was his first game of legit time, not when the team was down by 20+.

Defensively he just needs expierience, he has the quikness and the footspeed, but he needs to adjust to the NBA game, remember he was playing HS basketball last year. Besides he really wasn't that bad on D.

Persaonlly I think he has room to grow for sure, what rookie doesnt? My impression this kid is ready, right now, to be a primary backup PG in the NBA. On Portlands team....Damon may want to start sticking some shots.

Of course if all you look for is negatives thats all you'll find.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NastyOne</b>!
> I completely disagree about the offense running "smoother" with Telfair in.
> 
> In fact, I thought it was very stagnant most of the time.


Our offense was stagnant the whole game last night. It gets stagnant every game. Comparing Damon vs. Telfair though, I think it was more stagnant with Damon in there. Maybe it was because it was so disgusting to watch the horrible shots Damon was putting up.. No sure.



> Play.


hmmm.. Is the "NastyOne" the alter ego of "Playmaker" when he gets suspended.. :grinning:


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>duckman1734</b>!
> I don't think I've ever heard anyone complain about a point guard getting to the rim and either finishing, or getting to the line.


Are you serious? It seems that basketball fans are always saying that too many point guards try to get to the basket one-on-one instead of involving their teammates. Do you think Steve Francis is the best point guard in the NBA, because he's the best at attacking the basket.

I actually think there's something to be said for shoot-first point guards, and that's what Telfair is right now. The people who talk about him like he's some sort of Jason Kidd type floor general, are making him into something that he's not, at least not yet.

Sad as it might be to admit for the Bash Damon contingent on this board, Damon is much more of a pass-first point guard than Telfair at this point in their careers.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Telfair wqasn't playing 1 on1. He definately wasn't ball hogging, that's a missconception I didn't see the whole game, I imissed the 1stquarter, but I can only recal him taking it to the rim about 3 maybe 4 times. He never tried to isolate and simply try to break his man down. He drove when he had to, because no one else was getting open.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's another interesting article on Telfair that I haven't seen posted here yet.

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/john_canzano/index.ssf?/base/sports/1102683486164280.xml


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> Persaonlly I think he has room to grow for sure, what rookie doesnt? My impression this kid is ready, right now, to be a primary backup PG in the NBA. On Portlands team....Damon may want to start sticking some shots


Well said Shilly. I can't believe people are criticizing him. I really expected people to overhype his performence, not pick it apart. I can't remember what the line was, but after the game (on the postgame) they gave the +/- of ST vs Damon and Telfair was better. It's refreshing to see a playmaker on the floor, even if it comes with some mistakes. Damon should start, but on nights like last night, when he can't throw it in the ocean, let Telfair play. Damon is so 1 dimensional, when he's not shooting well, he's worthless. At least Telfair can get the the basket. I love that "tear drop" floater in the lane.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Telfair wqasn't playing 1 on1. He definately wasn't ball hogging, that's a missconception I didn't see the whole game, I imissed the 1stquarter, but I can only recal him taking it to the rim about 3 maybe 4 times. He never tried to isolate and simply try to break his man down. He drove when he had to, because no one else was getting open.


I didn't say he hogged the ball or played one on one the entire game, I just said he's not very good at setting up his teammates. Most of the time, he'd just pass the ball to someone else on the perimter and let them create. But when he *did* keep the ball, he played one-on-one.

There's a reason why Damon had 7 assists and 0 turnovers while Telfair had 3 assists and 4 turnovers. It's not because no one else could get open, it's because Telfair wasn't capable of getting them the ball when they did (except for one or two plays during the entire time he was in the game).


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*one play sealed it for me personally...*

when telfair split the defenders on that one pick and roll play, i realized that the blazers have something special in sebastian....but when i say special i mean special in a season or two....i was very impressed by what i saw from a high school kid let alone a PG in his first ever meaningful minutes...i cant believe some of the comments in this thread

another thing, telfair is gonna be a terrific pick and roll player, this should give zach even more easy looks and more incentive to improve his medium range J...they could do similar things to stockton and malone in terms of offensive plays/sets if they mesh togther and each continues to improve


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*one play sealed it for me personally...*

when telfair split the defenders on that one pick and roll play, i realized that the blazers have something special in sebastian....but when i say special i mean special in a season or two....i was very impressed by what i saw from a high school kid let alone a PG in his first ever meaningful minutes...i cant believe some of the comments in this thread

another thing, telfair is gonna be a terrific pick and roll player, this should give zach even more easy looks and more incentive to improve his medium range J...they could do similar things to stockton and malone in terms of offensive plays/sets if they mesh togther and each continues to improve


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say he hogged the ball or played one on one the entire game, I just said he's not very good at setting up his teammates. Most of the time, he'd just pass the ball to someone else on the perimter and let them create. But when he *did* keep the ball, he played one-on-one.
> ...


WHich can be expected when comparing a 10 year Veteran who was rookie of the year, and has started his whole career (except 1 season), to a Rookie out of High School in his first game of real backup minutes, against.

BTW I will also point out that much of the time Telfair was out there, this is the roster he was playing with.

Telfair, Patterson, Miles, Shareef and Ratliff. 

The movement away from the ball was horrid.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> WHich can be expected when comparing a 10 year Veteran who was rookie of the year, and has started his whole career (except 1 season), to a Rookie out of High School in his first game of real backup minutes, against.


I agree, and if you read my first post in this thread, I said that as a rookie out of high school, the fact that he was out there at all speaks volumes.

But the person who started this thread asked for an assessment of his game, and since a lot of posters have been saying he's a better point guard than Damon *right now*, I had to say that in my opinion, no, he's not, not even close.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A few thoughts on Telfair and the game.

1. So that's why those dogs were in the Rose Garden.

2. Anyone who is bashing Telfair needs to look no further than when Payton scored on him and started talking crap. Telfair, instead of walking the ball up and setting a play, took it right at the HOF player and schooled him.

3. he played very well. Sure he made some mistakes. First game where he got meaningful minutes, nationaly televised, and against one of the best on ball defenders in the league. 

4. The offense ran better with him in the game. The one thing he seems to do really well is get the ball to the person it needs to go to very quickly.

5. To the girl wearing the black top that was buttoned one too buttons too low I'd like to say thank you.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Sad as it might be to admit for the Bash Damon contingent on this board, Damon is much more of a pass-first point guard than Telfair at this point in their careers.


That is so off base it is laughable.

I think Schilly's post was exactly right, if all you are looking for is negatives, then you will find them. He made some mistakes out there, but he also made some really nice plays as well. What was most dissapointing to me was POR offense. Look, if the coach calls the play and says bring it up and give it to DA or Miles or Zach, then that's what a 19yr old Telfair is going to do, and he did. I don't see how you can blame the player for following the play that the coach wanted. He made strong offensive moves when they play broke down, he did look to pass first, but the team A) wasn't running much at all and B) was very mediocre offensively, they struggled to score at times and were generally sloppy on offense.

I thought Telfair showed

- the quickness to get by his defender at will
- the abiltiy to make right pass, and deliver the ball where it needed to be, he is really uncanny at that. He made some difficult passes look routine.
- The ability to shoot from the outside, which he obviously needs to improve on, but the shot looks good, he just needs to continue working on it, and with his attitude I think he will.
- The ability to be a decent defender. He was active on defense, yeah he got abused on some plays, but all rookies do, but he was aggressive and invested on the defensive end, which is a good sign. Hos quickness will help him there.
- showed remarkable poise. HE talked to teamates, even directed a few on plays, when he made an error he recovered nicely, by not trying to make up for it right there, he satyed within himself during the game, all positives.


I thought for a 19yr old kid, he played good. I think he will improve as time goes on. I don't see how anyone can see his play as a negative.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I find it simply amazing that last year, when Omar Freaking Cooke was getting some minutes, people acted like he walked on water. And now, on top of our own people, we're getting people to come in here who are just picking apart Telfairs game JUST to pick apart Telfairs game.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Sad as it might be to admit for the Bash Damon contingent on this board, Damon is much more of a pass-first point guard than Telfair at this point in their careers.


Looking at Damons stats this year and watching him play, he DESERVES the bashing.

When you say Damon is more of a pass-first PG, are you talking about the first 20 seconds on the shot clock, or the last 4 seconds?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I was at the game last night, too. I thought Telfair looked pretty darn solid in what he did. To say it another way, I thought made the things he _decided_ to do on the court look good. And the line he put together in his 25 minutes was actually REALLY good for a 19-year old rookie out of high-school - especially considering he was facing a seasoned vet like Gary Payton.

My only concern was with the things he _decided_ to do. I think he looked a lot like a young Damon Stoudamire out there in that he drove to the hoop a LOT more than he passed it around. I know the kid can pass, and I guess I'd just like to see him emphasizing that aspect of the game in order to get his team-mates more involved. Especially at this point in his career. Developing that pass-first mentality and skillset - at the NBA level - at this point in his career will serve him well down the line.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Damon is CLEARLY feeling the pressure from Sebastian's growth combined with his expiring contract. I can't say I've EVER seen a player get so darn mental over things. After all, basketball is a simple game, right?

PBF


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Want to know what REALLY blows me away? The freaking Oregonian is offering better praise for Telfair than this board....

Canzano thinks Bassy should be starting.... And some of you think he shouldn't even be playing.... 

That's amazing....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> I was at the game last night, too. I thought Telfair looked pretty darn solid in what he did. To say it another way, I thought made the things he _decided_ to do on the court look good. And the line he put together in his 25 minutes was actually REALLY good for a 19-year old rookie out of high-school - especially considering he was facing a seasoned vet like Gary Payton.
> 
> My only concern was with the things he _decided_ to do. I think he looked a lot like a young Damon Stoudamire out there in that he drove to the hoop a LOT more than he passed it around. I know the kid can pass, and I guess I'd just like to see him emphasizing that aspect of the game in order to get his team-mates more involved. Especially at this point in his career. Developing that pass-first mentality and skillset - at the NBA level - at this point in his career will serve him well down the line.
> ...



I don't think they are the same thing PBF. I think you can drive to the basket a lot and still be a pass first guy. I have a feeling it's the system he is in more than the player he is. Take a coach that ran a real offense. Or a team that had the right ballance. Telfair could run the pick and roll with Zach, drive past ANYONE and dish to either Zach or Theo, Drive and pass out to a shooter, or draw the defense to him and give to Miles for a slashing dunk. Right now he doesn't have the ballance he needs....nor does Damon really to do that.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I got one more thing.

We complain that Damon doesn't penetrate enough. The best PG's in the game penetrate to the paint, it forces the defense to collapse and it leaves teammates open, at lest if the teammates move onto a position to receive the ball. Sebastian was penetrating, but his teammates weren't rotating to where he could get them the ball. Most of the time they looked Dazzlled by the move he had just done.

I have a personal opinion that Blazer fans in general will never be satisfied with a PG until cloning is considered etthical and we get a Porter clone.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ive noticed that our fan base just likes to ***** about stupid things.

we complain that damon doesn't go to the line enough, and when Telfair goes there 10 times, it's because he's a shoot first guard.

we complain because Telfair doesn't have the same # of assists as Damon does, although Sebastion was responsible for more total points in the game than Damon was...in his 2nd game *ever* with meaningful minutes...

we complain that he's a "shoot first" PG, by acting like assist totals is how you can decipher is a player is a "pass first" player or not. 

we complain that Telfair shoots too much, even though we want a player who's more agressive as the PG who at least makes the teams have to defend him.

sometimes certan fans (even those who aren't actually fans of the team) just like to complain, because it's easier to complain that it is to recognize things.

And no, this isn't saying that we shouldn't complain...especially about Damon and Derbrick. Telfair also isn't scott free from complaints. Nor is Zach.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> I got one more thing.
> 
> We complain that Damon doesn't penetrate enough. The best PG's in the game penetrate to the paint, it forces the defense to collapse and it leaves teammates open, at lest if the teammates move onto a position to receive the ball. Sebastian was penetrating, but his teammates weren't rotating to where he could get them the ball. Most of the time they looked Dazzlled by the move he had just done.
> ...




Did someone just say Porter?????

:allhail:




I almost started a tantric chant


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> we complain


You won't hear me complaining about Telfair. I thought he looked good out there.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I thought his speed and quickness were out of this world. However, he made some dumb mistakes and his jumper really needs to improve or I don't see him being any more than an average starter in the NBA.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> We complain that Damon doesn't penetrate enough. The best PG's in the game penetrate to the paint, it forces the defense to collapse and it leaves teammates open, at lest if the teammates move onto a position to receive the ball. Sebastian was penetrating, but his teammates weren't rotating to where he could get them the ball. Most of the time they looked Dazzlled by the move he had just done.


That's pretty much what I mean by my earlier post. I said I've never heard any one complain about a point guard attacking the rim and getting fouled, but I left out a few times a game, but I would consider any point guard the best in the game, if they drove all the time and got a bucket or fouled everytime down, which is what Telfair was doing when he did drive. 

The tempo the Blazers are playing at does not suit Telrairs game, you will see the comparison's to kidd when he gets in the open court with somebody on the wings, he makes plays with his passing. He also needs people to move, It's hard to make a great pass to someone who hasn't moved the entire play, because they're not open. I remember one play where Telfair was driving baseline and Shareef cut underneath the hoop. Guess what happened......
Telfair dished it off and they scored, not a magnifecently play, but it shows what would happen if the other players would move, but I blame that on Cheeks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> 
> You won't hear me complaining about Telfair. I thought he looked good out there.


I was trying to include us all, so no one would take it personally.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I thought his speed and quickness were out of this world. However, he made some dumb mistakes and his jumper really needs to improve or I don't see him being any more than an average starter in the NBA.


You mean if he never improves?

COme on guys we are talking about a rookie out of high school. did we harp on Zach his rookie year and say he would never be more than an average PF in the leagu, a backup at that? Probably, look where he is now.

You can't assume that based on one game that is all he will ever be, one way or the other, that is naive. You can't assume that Becasue Richie Frahm scored 31 in a game that he will always be a huge scorer. You can't assume that because Paul Pierce only scored 6 points last night that he is no good. That's short sighted. 

the scouting on every single rookie PG this year says the same thing..."Needs to work on his outside shooting"

At this point it would be a mistake to place any kind of label on his standing in the NBA , nbe it Super Star, Star Average, Mediocre or bust. That's just ridiculous. Let the kid get some more PT, heck let him play out his rookie deal before we label him, unless it is blatant.

HS rookies start slower than others (a couple exceptions) especially if they are on an organization that has a history of not playing Rookies...Portland.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Remember that a new PG is a big deal... players are not used to Telfair's passing... half of them run around with their hands down and then get hit by the ball. Remember who else that happened to a lot when he first showed up? Sabonis. Players adjusted though... and they were quite happy to know if they cut and wanted the ball... boom! it *would* be there. Good Lord Zach will LOVE Telfair. Perhaps part of the reason everyone jogs though the offense, is that Damon seems to have no interest in hitting people when he needs to. Even if they are open... Damon is not interested... he will wait until they come out and stand for a good few seconds before throwing a pass. I think Telfair had to drive a lot... no one else was moving at all. That is our offense though... it sucks... nothing but postup. The players will have to learn to and adjust to non-Damon. It will take a bit more than 25 minutes.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> we complain that he's a "shoot first" PG, by acting like assist totals is how you can decipher is a player is a "pass first" player or not.


I agree. I was trying to watch Kidd his first couple of games back from his injury. He's a little rusty and isn't putting up his usual assist numbers, but they're playing better. Kidd's first game back he had 3 assists and 6 TO's. Not a very good game, but his presense on the floor made the Nets a better team, IMO. They don't call the PG a "Floor General" or most of the time, "The leader of the team" for nothing.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm shocked how critical some of you have been regarding Telfair's game last night. The ONLY thing I would even THINK to complain about were the two turnovers he had before he was pulled from the game. But I didn't and don't complain about them because he's a 19 year old rookie who was playing significant, meaningful minutes for the first time in his career. The good things he did, the glimpses he gave us, BY FAR outweighed his mistakes. He is clearly a pass first PG even though his numbers didn't reflect that last night. You could see him watching the floor, trying to find a lane, an avenue, to get his big guys the ball. Unfortunately, the makeup of this team makes it tough for a PG to not only find an open guy to pass to on the block, but to find a lane in hopes of breaking down the defense. Defenders sag so bad on this team, it's almost funny. 

Telfair by far out played Damon last night. Start Telfair. Practice him with starters TODAY, and by February, he'll indisputably be the best PG on this team.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I was at the game, just a few rows from courtside, so I was able to get a close look.

He's really going to be a special player. He can get to the hoop anytime he wants, his quickness has to be tops in the league, his character and poise on the court is amazing considering he's just 19 years old.

Some guys may be complaining based on last night that he's not a pass-first point, but I wouldn't say he's shoot-first point either. Up until last night, I thought he was pass-first point, but with the kind of offensive skills, ball handling and quickness he possesses, he'll have a nice mix of shoot-first, and pass-first qualities. The court vision is definitely there, but when you can get by your defender at will, you're going to use it.

I remember one play, late in the 4th when Ruben was dribbling on the right side of the 3pt line. Telfair was standing at the top of the 3 pt line, clapping his hands and demanding Ruben to give him the ball. He didn't defer himself, he wanted the ball. That to me spoke volumes about his confidence. Once he got the ball from Ruben, he drove the lane easily and layed it up.

I try to keep a level head about Telfair, but last night watching him up close, I was impressed with his quickness and handles, but more so about his character and confidence.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hell, vlade divacs averaged a fair amount of assists for a Centre..does that make him a "pass first" centre?


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Judging from the comments of those who were there to see him play, he will be a very very good player in this league. Of course I'm adding my own opinions to that statement, but I echo their sentiments exactly. Watching him last night in comparison to how he will play when he's really comfortable, the sky is the limit. I said he'd start by the 20th game. It might be a little later than that, but I think I made a good prediction.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I thought his speed and quickness were out of this world. However, he made some dumb mistakes and his jumper really needs to improve or I don't see him being any more than an average starter in the NBA.


Yup, thats about how I saw him last night and projecting in general. I liked that he didn't dominate the ball that much after he got it up the court. He made some bonehead TOs. He seemed to be easily able to free himself up to make post entry passes. He needs some sort of a jumper or his career might peak in Jamal Tinsley's area code. He looks a size larger then Damon. 

I'm a long time Damon detracter, basically feeling he's proven weak link at a key position... but, I expect to see him starting and getting 30+ minutes right up until the trade deadline. No need for his weak psyche to open up a can of pissy drama and ruin the chances of a trade that could return something useful.

Management has spoken a lot about the fanbase needing to be patient with this year's team... I feel this is part of it.

STOMP


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Me personally? I think Telfair did a PHENOMENOL job last night, he was so exciting to watch and made such great moves. I wanted to see him go 1 on 1 more but I think he was a bit nervous about what the other guys would think, Telfair can get to the rim anytime he wants, his play at 19 is amazing and he is lightning quick. MORE TELFAIR!!! This kid is a stud, shame on to anyone who wanted us to draft anyone else.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok, I admit it ok. I wanted Al Jefferson. I'm sorry geez. Back off. everyone has times in their life when they can't see the obvious. All this shame being thrown on me is a little much for me to handle. 

So there. I said I'm sorry. 

LET ME GET ON WITH MY LIFE DAMN YOU.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Telfair is ahead of the curve. They need to let him play. The thing I didn't like about seeing him last night is how the other players responded to his pressence (or lack there of) As I mentioned, I was courside last night, and there was one play where Bos was shooting free throws and Telfair got the play from Mo and called out to Zach (who was lining up for the 2nd Boston FT) what the play was. Zach looked at him, and looked away real quick like he was ignoring him. Telfair clapped his hand again, and Zach didn't look back. Maybe it was Zach's loyalty to Damon, or maybe he was jeolous that there might be a new leader in town, but I didn't like it and several people sitting next to me noticed it too. You hope that the players who envy the attention he gets, and the players who get less minutes with him out there will adjust. As Telfair develops, he's only going to get guys like Z-Bo more points, and more importantly, more W's. Those of you who played sports can understand how easy it is to envy a guy 5-15 years younger than you are getting a ton of attention. You can bet that the press is full of questions about Telfair to the other players: "How do you like playing with him vs Damon?", "Is he ready to shoulder the load?" . . . It's not ST's fault the media/fans are obsessed with disecting every game he plays. I think he handles all the attention well.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Patience Grasshoppa's*

I think Telfair did just fine for last night. While I do think the game was a little bit fast for him, I think it has more to do with breaking the rust off from not playing then anything else. The thing I notice is:

1) By attacking he gets to the line a lot. With the percentage he shoots from the line, those are free points.

2) He has the court vision to see open players.

3) He needs to develope that "Eyes in the back of the head" to determine when defensive players are sneaking up with the double team.

4) Picked up his dribble too early a few times. He will get over that, once he lets the game come to him instead of making a decision before something happens.

Last but not least: He shot better then any Blazer starting or second string guard has in the last few weeks.

Also to remember: Many good PG took years to develope before they reached the level they are at. GP took almost 3 years of stinking up Seattle before he got good. So be patient.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> The thing I didn't like about seeing him last night is how the other players responded to his pressence (or lack there of)


I didn't see the incident you are referring to, but I did notice that SEVERAL of the players gave him a little "well done rook" kind of pat. I thought his teamates were generally warm and receptive to him.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

He has a very very good skillset for a 19year old. And he's only going to get better. I saw a lot of his highschool games and he's much more of a pass first pg, but he can score from a lot of places.
He improves/adapts to a situation very fast, and the best thing about him is his character. His confidence, determination and his will to be the best are going to make him a very special player.
He is going to be a top5 point guard in the nba in a few years. 


I don't think he should be starting yet, but he should be by the end of this season (if the blazers arent in the playoff race) or no matter what, by the beginning of next season.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> I didn't see the incident you are referring to, but I did notice that SEVERAL of the players gave him a little "well done rook" kind of pat. I thought his teamates were generally warm and receptive to him.


Maybe you're right K-murph. I thought to myself as I watched that "incident" maybe Zach was mad at the call, or upset with himself. Maybe he does the same thing to Damon. With all the hype, you get caught up in watching every interaction. Every time Mo called Telfair over, I wondered what he was saying to him. The guy next to me made the same observation I did, and he kept going on and on about it, so maybe I let his assesment influence my reaction. That said, up until SAR hit the game winner, many of the Blazers seemed lifeless and down. It probably had nothing to do with Telfair being in there. With all the trade speculation, and a trade that fell through, you know some of the guys are upset. I just don't want to see Telfair get caught up in the negativity. There really isn't much more to be excited about at this point (with this team) than to watch him and the other young guys grow.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> That said, up until SAR hit the game winner, many of the Blazers seemed lifeless and down.


Darius in particular looked almost depressed. I wonder what's going on there. 

As for Telfair and Zach, the impression I got was that Zach really likes Telfair. Based on the limited interaction I saw between the two, (and I may be reading too much into it) there was a comradere and a feeling that they know they are the future of the team. I definately see a Stockton and Malone vibe going on there. 

As for Telfair's game, I like what I saw, but one thing that scares me is that he reminds me a lot of a young Damon Stoudamire. Small player, lots of quickness, can get to the rim at will. He doesn't have the jumpshot that Damon has, (or had I should say) but he doesn't have the selfishness either. If he can finish at the rim in traffic he will have something Damon never had. Also his size is somewhat of a liability. Payton posted him up at will. Fortunately there aren't a lot of PG's in the league that will go to the post. 

Doug Collins said it - lock Telfair in the gym for a year working on that jumper and you'll have a special player.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Im not impressed at all*



> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> infact, the only rookie who looked good was Allen on the celtics!
> 
> lets see telfair cant shoot, cant play a lick of defense yet hes the next kidd...LMAO!
> ...


dude can u be positive about anything telfair played great .his assists should have been at 9 or 10 if players made there shots on 2 out of his 3 turns he got fould

also the refs were terrible last night


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well for starters,he distributes the ball instead of taking one shot
like Damon does.
He looks to me like a very young player who is in training to be a 
point guard.
You notice the lead didn't falter the whole time he was in.

faster than heck,very good penetration to the basket.

note to Damon :
you could learn something from the kid about what a point guard's duties are.
Give Telfair credit for that..
He plays like a point guard !


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

you cant compare him to DAmon simply because Telfair has his head straight while Damon's getting busted with pot. That'll never happen with Bassy. 

I think Damon could be a lot better player than he is now if he put in the work but he doesnt seem to do so.

YOu can be sure Telfair will give it his all.


----------

